# Weekly competition 2009-29



## AvGalen (Jul 16, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R F2 R U2 R F U R2 
*2. *U F2 U2 R' U' R2 U F' R2 
*3. *U R' F R F' R' U2 R U2 
*4. *U2 F U' F2 U' R' F2 
*5. *F2 R2 U' R U R U2 F2 U' 

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 U' F' R' B L D2 F2 R D' R2 B2 U 
*2. *U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D R' B2 D F' R' B' D U F2 D2 
*3. *L2 D B2 D' F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 F' R' B D2 L' D' L F 
*4. *R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 D F R2 F R' F' U2 L B2 D' R2 B 
*5. *U2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D2 U R2 U F2 R' B F R2 D B R' F' L B2 

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw U2 R2 B' D2 R Uw R' B' R2 B' Uw R' F' D' Uw2 U' Rw B Rw2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 Rw B' F2 D' L' B Fw' D' Uw U' Rw2 Fw Rw R' Fw' L' Rw'
*2. *B Uw' Fw2 L R2 D2 L2 F2 Rw' B R2 B' Fw2 U' Fw D' L' Rw B L R' F Uw' U2 B Fw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' B' F R Fw2 L Rw2 U' Rw2 D2 R F
*3. *U Rw' Uw U' Rw2 Fw2 R2 Uw' R2 F' R F' U2 Fw2 Rw D2 Uw U' Rw2 D2 Fw' Uw' B L' Rw2 D' B U2 L' F Uw L2 D2 R2 Uw U' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw'
*4. *Uw B Rw2 U R B' Rw2 D Rw D' U2 F L2 R' D2 U' F' U2 Rw B' U2 L2 B D' Uw' Rw2 D L' D U2 B2 Fw D' Rw R2 B Fw Rw' U R2
*5. *D Fw2 Uw2 L' Uw2 U2 Rw' Uw2 F' L' R Uw2 B F' U' F' D2 Fw' F Rw' D B Uw' U2 B' Uw F' U Fw2 L2 U Rw' B Fw2 R D U L' Rw2 R

*5x5x5*
*1. *D U Rw2 Dw' B2 L' Fw Rw' F Lw Fw Dw Bw' U Lw' D2 L' Uw2 U2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw' B2 Dw2 Rw2 B L D' Lw' U2 L' R2 B2 L' Fw' Dw2 Uw Fw' F Uw' B Uw2 B' D Bw2 Dw2 U2 L' Dw' L' Lw2 Dw2 Uw U2 F D B' F2
*2. *Fw2 Uw' U' R D L Lw D U Fw' Rw2 Uw2 L' U Bw Dw2 Lw' Fw U B' D2 Dw2 Uw' U2 Bw2 Fw' F2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw' Uw' Bw L2 Dw2 Fw' Dw2 R2 Dw' Rw' Dw Fw' Rw2 B Bw2 R' Fw R' Bw2 Rw Fw' Uw U2 R2 Bw F L2 Lw2 Fw2 F Uw
*3. *Rw' Dw' Lw2 Fw' Rw' D2 L R D Uw U L2 R Fw' Dw Fw2 Rw D' Rw2 R' B Bw Lw R2 Bw' Uw' U' F' Uw2 Rw2 R' U2 Bw Fw U2 Lw R2 Fw Dw Lw Bw' Fw L Rw' U' B2 L2 Uw2 Rw D' R2 F Lw D2 Bw L Dw2 Uw2 L Rw'
*4. *Bw Fw Rw Dw' Lw' Fw2 D F U' Bw Fw2 F Lw' D Lw2 Rw R2 Dw2 Rw D2 U F2 D' Lw R Dw' L2 B D U2 L' Uw B L2 U R' B Bw Dw2 Uw' R2 B Dw' B L' U2 R2 Fw2 U Rw' B2 L' F Lw2 Rw' B2 F U2 F Rw2
*5. *Lw' R2 F' D Uw2 Lw B2 F2 Lw F' Uw2 L' D2 F2 Uw' R' D Dw Bw F2 D Lw2 Rw' D' Dw' Lw' Uw' B R Bw2 F' Uw Rw' Bw F D2 Uw F2 U2 L2 D2 Dw Bw F Rw U Lw Bw2 D L' Bw Fw2 Lw' Fw2 Rw2 Dw' Rw2 D' R2 Dw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B 2D' 2L2 U' 2F' 2D' 2U 2B2 2F L' 2R' R 2F' L' 2B2 3U2 B' 2F F 2L2 D2 U' 3R' 2F F D2 3U' F' 2L2 F2 U 2R 2F' 2L2 D' 3U 2U L 3U L2 3R 2D2 3F2 2R 3F2 L' 3R' F L2 2L 2R2 3F 3U' 3R2 F2 3R U2 2L 3U2 L 2F2 F' D 2B' R2 2U2 U L2 3U' 3F D 2D' U R 3F2 L 2L 2R' D 2D2
*2. *R2 D2 2L' D 2D' 2U 2B2 2F2 F' 2U' 3F2 2D' 2F D2 3R2 R' 2B 2D' 2U2 2L 2D F D U' 2B' 2R2 3F2 2D 2R' 2F' U2 2B U 3R2 2U2 B' 2B' 2F 2R2 D2 2F' U 2L2 2F' 2L2 U2 L2 2D R2 B 2B 2F 2L U' 2B2 2F' 2L2 U2 3R' 2D2 2L' 2F' D 2B2 3U U 3R' 3F' U' 2R' B2 U B2 3F F' 2D2 2F F2 3U 2L
*3. *3F2 L' 2L2 2D' 3F2 2F2 2U' L R' B' 2D' 3U2 2L2 2R' R' 2B' 3R' R' 2B2 L U2 2F 2L F2 D' L 3R' R' 2F' F2 D' 2U' 2F' F2 3R R' 3F' 2L' 2B 3F' F' 2D2 2U 3F 2R' B' 2U' 2B2 3F F 2D' 3F' D2 2U B' 3R2 R2 2D 3F 2L2 R' D2 L 2F' U2 B F2 3U' 2U2 3F 2U2 B F2 L2 R 3F' D' U2 F D2
*4. *D2 3U2 3R 2R F 3R 2U2 3F 2F2 F' 2R2 2U2 2L2 3R' 2R' R 2B 2F' L2 2R2 2D2 B 2R2 2B R' D 2U L' 2L' 3F F 3U2 2U' 2L2 2F' U' F L2 R2 3U2 R2 2F' 3R2 3U' F2 L2 B2 2B 2R U' 2B2 2D2 U 3R 3F U2 B2 3F' F2 3U2 2L2 2F2 3R2 2R2 2F' 3R2 D2 2R2 3F2 D' 2D2 3U2 3R 3U B2 2F 2L' 2R2 R2 2U'
*5. *2U L' 3U' B 3U 3F2 2D U 2B2 D2 2D' L' R 2B' 2R D' U2 2B' L 3R' 2F' 3U2 U' L2 2R' U' F2 R' 3U' L2 2L 3R' 2R2 D2 2L2 2B' 3F 2L2 3R' 2R2 F' 3R2 U 2L' 3F' 2F' F' 3U' 3F' R' U2 2B' 3F' F' 2R2 B' L2 2F2 U' B' 2B2 3F D' 2F 3U2 2B2 3U' 2B F2 D2 2L2 2R 3U2 3F' 2U' F2 3U 2L 2U 3R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *L D 3D2 2B2 U' 3L R 2D' 3D' U 2L 2U' L' 3B 2R2 F2 L' 3U' 3F2 2D 3L2 B 3D 2U' B2 2D2 2U2 2B D 3U2 3R' R2 2D2 L' 2U U2 L' 3F 2F L' 2L' D 2D2 R F 2U' 2B2 3B2 2L' 2R' D2 2F' 3D 2R 3D' 3U2 2F' 2L2 R D' L2 3F' 3D 2U B2 R' 2F' 3R 2D U B2 2L 2U' U2 2F2 2D 3U2 3L' U2 R' 3U2 2L 3B' D' 3U 2L' 3B' 3F2 2D' 3L 3R F' D2 2D' 3D 3B D2 2L 3D 3B'
*2. *U 2B2 3D' 3R' F 2U U2 2F2 3R 2F L2 3R' D 3U2 L 2L2 U' 3F2 D' 2D' B2 3F 3L2 2D2 2L2 2R B' D2 2D2 U2 F' 2D2 3B 3L 3R2 2D 2R' D2 U2 2F 2D' L' 3F2 L2 3L R F' U' 3L2 D' 2R2 R2 3F2 2D 2L2 F2 3D2 2F L' R' 2D' 2L 2D 3B F' 2L2 3L' 3R R 3F' U R2 3F2 D2 3D 2B 2U2 3F 3U2 2L' 3D 2U 3B 3L2 R B D' L 2B2 3L 2B2 3R2 3D 3F 2L 2U2 L' 3D' U2 2L2
*3. *3D' 2U2 L' 2B' 3B' 2U2 L2 2B U2 2F2 3D 3U' 3R 2D' 3U 3B' U' L' R2 B 2F L' 3R 2B2 3D 3B 2L2 3L 2D 3F 3R 2F' 3L' 3F' R' 3D 2B' 3B2 3U' B2 2B' F 3R2 2D F2 3U2 3F 3L' F' U' 2L 2U2 3F' L2 B 2B2 2U 2L' 3R' R D L' 2R2 3U' U' 2F L' 2L2 3L2 D 2D 3B 3F' D 3U' U2 3B U' R' D' 3R 2D 2B' 3U2 3R2 2R 2F2 3D2 2F 2L2 R' 3U' 2B 2D 2U U' 3F2 2D' L' 3B2
*4. *3U 2L2 2D 2L2 2R 2B2 L2 2D 2U 2L2 3L 2R' 2F2 2L2 3L 2B 3F' 2F 3L2 2B 3R2 U 2B' 3L2 2D 2U 2R 2B R2 U' L 2L2 D2 2R 3U 3B 3F F' 2D2 3D' 2U' 3B 3L' 3R2 3B' 2R 3D' 2R2 2D' 3U2 U' L2 3L2 2R2 R 3U2 L2 2L' 2D2 2U R' F 2L2 3R2 3D' 3F 3R' U 3F R F' R 3B' 3F2 2L2 U2 3B 2L' 3L R D' 2U2 2F 2D' 2R 3U2 3L' D 3R' 3D2 3R2 U' 3L' 3R 2R2 B2 2L' 3R' 3U' L2
*5. *3F2 3L' B D2 U 3F2 3U2 L 3L2 3U 2U' 3L 2D2 3R' 2U' B2 2B' 2F 2U2 F 3R2 2R U2 3B' 2U' 2L2 3D2 U' 2B2 3B 2U2 U' B2 2F' 2L F 2D 3D' 2R 2U' U2 2R2 2D2 3U2 3B D 3F2 U' 2L2 B 3B F 2L D 2L' 2B' 2F' 3L2 2D2 3L 3R2 2R2 R' B' 2B F2 3U2 R 3D 3L R 2B' 3B' F' 2D' 3D R D' U2 L2 2L' 3L2 B2 3D2 3U 3F2 F' R' 2U2 3L2 3D U' 2L2 3B' 2F2 3L 3B2 2L 3L2 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U2 R U' R2 U R' F' R2 
*2. *U2 R2 U' F U F R2 F2 U' 
*3. *U F R' U' R U R2 U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 U' R B U' F' D' R' B F' R' B 
*2. *D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U F L2 D L2 R D F2 D2 F' D' U2 
*3. *F2 L2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 R2 F' D2 F L2 B' R F2 U' F' D' R U2 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F' L F' Uw2 B2 F' R' Uw Fw D L' F' Rw U2 B2 R' Uw2 Fw2 F2 D Rw2 B L U' F' U2 B' L Rw2 D2 R2 F D2 Uw' U' Fw' F L Uw2
*2. *L D2 F2 R B2 Fw2 L2 B2 F' U L' R' D' Fw2 F2 U2 B2 Fw2 L Rw2 Uw' L' Rw2 Fw L2 Fw2 F L D2 Uw2 R' Fw2 F D' Fw' U' L' B F2 Rw'
*3. *Uw Fw Rw' R F2 L' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 R' B2 F Rw2 U B2 Fw2 L' Rw2 D Uw2 Fw' D' Uw' U2 Rw' U L' R2 U Rw' D' Fw2 L F' Uw' R F L2 R' D'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' F2 Rw2 Bw2 Rw' U Lw2 Rw2 B' F L' R2 F U2 F' Dw R' Dw2 U Bw2 L' Bw R2 Dw U F' U2 R Dw U2 R2 Dw2 L Dw' Fw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw2 D2 U' Fw' L' Fw Dw' L Lw D2 U B2 F2 D' R' U' B' Fw U L' Lw2 D' Uw
*2. *Dw R' D2 B2 Fw2 F2 D Lw B Fw' Dw' Uw' Fw2 Rw' F Dw' B Fw2 F' Lw Rw R' Bw' D L2 Rw2 R Bw2 U2 F Lw D Bw' R' Uw2 U2 Rw B Fw Rw Dw Lw2 F' Dw B2 Fw F D' B' Fw2 D Uw Fw2 Dw L B' Rw F2 Dw2 Rw
*3. *Rw2 Dw' U2 R2 F D' Dw Uw2 Rw B Dw' Bw Fw D B Uw2 L' Lw B' D R Bw Fw2 F2 L2 B Bw Fw Lw2 B' Dw2 L D2 U2 Fw' R2 D' B' D2 Lw2 F Lw' Bw Lw' D' Bw Fw' F' U2 Rw' R' U2 F' L U L2 F' U' L Dw2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 D' U2 F2 U2 F U2 L' D' R' F2 U B' R2 F D2 
*2. *R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 B F U' L F D' R B' U2 L' 
*3. *R2 U L2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' U L' U F2 L2 R' F2 D R2 F' D R 
*4. *F2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 L' F U2 B' D2 L R D R' U' 
*5. *R2 D L2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 U' F' L' U' L2 B D L2 R' B2 D' U 
*6. *F' D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 F L' B U B R F' D2 B2 F' D' 
*7. *L2 U' B2 U B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U R2 D2 R F2 R D2 B' U2 L U2 R 
*8. *U B2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 U F U' B R F R' U2 R D' F 
*9. *D2 F L2 B L2 R2 B' R2 F L2 D' B2 U2 F L2 D R B' U F L 
*10. *F2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B' L' B' D' B' R2 D2 R2 U' B U2 L' 
*11. *F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 R' D' U2 B F' D2 F' L' B2 R U 
*12. *B2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B L' D2 R U' F' L D' L R F2 
*13. *B' R2 U2 B' D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F' L D' L D' F' R' B D2 U' F' 
*14. *L2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 L2 B' F L' D' F R B' U B2 R' F R' F' 
*15. *B D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 R' U B L' R2 F2 D B D 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B R2 F' R2 D2 B' D2 B L2 F' D' F R2 U' L' R' B L U F2 
*2. *U2 F D2 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 B' L F U2 R' F L2 B2 R U B' R F' 
*3. *U2 R2 B' D2 F U2 B D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L' B L D F R' D B' F' 
*4. *L2 F2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 B L2 F R2 D U' L F' R2 U L D B' F2 
*5. *L2 U2 B L2 D2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 F L2 F' D' F' L F' R2 U B' L F' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B' L2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R' F' U L2 D2 L' D B R2 F U' 
*2. *F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 F' L' B2 U R' F D' U B F2 
*3. *B U2 L2 R2 F U2 F L2 F2 L' B' U F' D2 B2 L' R B D U B2 
*4. *L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F' L2 B D2 B' D F D' L' D2 B R F D2 U 
*5. *L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F' L2 B D2 B' D F D' L' D2 B R F D2 U 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 L2 U2 F R2 D2 F U2 F D2 F2 D' L2 D2 R' B R' B R2 D R' 
*2. *D2 F' L2 B' U2 B2 L2 F L2 F L2 D' U R U' B2 R2 F U2 B' L 
*3. *D2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B D' U2 B L U L2 R' B 
*4. *L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 F' U L U' R2 D' F U2 B' R2 F2 U 
*5. *F2 R2 B U2 B U2 R2 F' L2 U2 L' D R' U B' D2 F D2 F L R 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F R2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' L' B2 F' D F U2 F U' R' F U2 L' 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' U2 F' R' F R2 U' F' 
*3. *B2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 F' R2 B' L2 U L' R' B D2 F2 R' U2 
*4. *L' R2 Fw' Rw R B2 F2 U B2 Rw B' R' B Fw' Uw' F' Uw2 R B' L2 Fw U' L2 D U Rw2 D2 U' F D2 B' F U R Fw2 F Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U2 F U R' F2 R U' R2 
*3. *L2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U L2 D F2 D' B D' U' L U F' L' U' 
*4. *D' F D' Uw' U Rw' Fw' D2 Rw U2 F Uw B Fw Rw Uw R2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 R' D R2 Uw' Fw R Uw2 B2 Fw F2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 R2 Uw2 L' Fw2
*5. *D2 Dw2 Uw Bw Fw L Rw2 B' Fw Lw' U' B Dw Uw Bw2 Fw' U2 L' Rw' R' Uw2 Fw2 L2 Lw' Dw2 L' U2 Rw F Rw Uw2 Rw R2 Uw' Lw2 D' Lw' Fw' Lw2 Rw Fw Rw2 R Fw2 Rw' Uw' Bw2 F' U B' L' F' Uw2 U B' Fw D' F Dw F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=1 / dUdU u=-5,d=3 / ddUU u=-2,d=-1 / UdUd u=-2,d=-2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-4 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=0 / dUdU u=4,d=6 / ddUU u=2,d=-3 / UdUd u=-5,d=4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-5 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=-5 / dUdU u=-1,d=-4 / ddUU u=-2,d=-1 / UdUd u=6,d=1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=0 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=2 / dUdU u=0,d=-3 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=-5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-1 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=0 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=3,d=-2 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-5 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R U L U' R' L' U' R' L' R' U R L R B u r l' b 
*2. *U' L' R' U R' L R' L' B' U' B U' L U R' L' r l b 
*3. *U L U' R' L' R U R' L' B u r' b 
*4. *L R' U R' L U' L' R' L' R' L B u r' l' 
*5. *U' R L U R' L' U L' B' U' B' L' B' L' U' L B 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) (6,6) (-5,1) (6,3) (2,3) (3,0) (0,2) (0,3) (-3,4) (0,2) (1,0) (6,1) (0,3) (3,0) (-1,5) (-3,0) (0,1)
*2. *(-3,5) (0,4) (3,0) (0,2) (1,3) (6,3) (6,4) (-3,0) (6,4) (4,2) (6,0) (0,3) (-5,0) (5,0) (-3,3) (6,0) (-5,0)
*3. *(0,3) (6,-3) (2,0) (6,0) (-2,1) (-3,0) (0,5) (0,4) (-1,5) (1,0) (-3,0) (6,4) (6,0) (6,4) (0,2) (1,0) (2,4) (0,0)
*4. *(1,6) (0,6) (2,0) (-3,3) (-3,0) (0,4) (-4,3) (0,4) (0,5) (4,4) (0,2) (-4,0) (1,0) (0,4) (-5,3) (6,0) (-1,1) (0,0)
*5. *(0,-3) (0,6) (6,0) (5,4) (6,3) (5,3) (0,1) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,3) (0,4) (3,0) (-3,4) (-2,0) (0,4) (2,2) (-3,0) (0,1)


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 16, 2009)

*3x3*: 17.38, (23.27), 20.65, 18.40, (17.28) = *18.81*

Ewww...

*2x2*: 4.75, 4.41, (5.43), (3.36), 4.50 = *4.55*

Good.

*2x2 BLD*: 31.41+, DNF, DNF = *31.41*
*
3x3 OH*: (48.03), 45.45, (35.47), 39.69, 39.18 = *41.44*

Bad

*Pyraminx*: (10.05), 7.21, (7.13), 9.72, 7.38 = *8.10*

Good 

*4x4*: 1:27.61, 1:20.09, (1:35.22), 1:26.55, (1:17.00) = *1:24.75*

Lame.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 16, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.50*
12.81, 14.32, (12.29), (14.93), 13.39 

*3x3x3OH: 31.89*
(30.39), 31.94, 32.01, (33.64), 31.72 

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:58.16*
1:58.16, DNF, DNF

*4x4x4: 1:06.22*
(1:02.77), 1:03.97, 1:09.35, (1:12.03), 1:05.34 

*5x5x5: 2:04.98*
(2:18.57), (1:54.63), 2:06.73, 2:03.91, 2:04.29 

*2x2x2-4x4x4 relay: 1:28.17*

*2x2x2-5x5x5 relay: 3:47.39*

*square-1: 36.04*
38.90, 33.18, (26.22), 36.05, (46.80)


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 16, 2009)

*2x2:* 7.30 (5.17) (9.95) 5.87 7.15 = 6.78 Maybe I have hope for qualifying for Nationals after all!
*3x3:* 17.98 21.14 (21.37) 18.43 (17.81) = 19.18 Sub-20 = I'll take it.
*4x4:* (1:43.79) (2:30.86) 2:02.91 2:11.14 2:11.60 = 2:08.55 Now I do edge pairing without fixing centers. 
*5x5:* 3:05.35 3:25.87 (3:40.26) (3:01.45) 3:10.66 = 3:13.96 Ugh.
*2-4 Relay:* 2:51.72 I messed up centers and got double parity on the 4x4.
*2-5 Relay:* 5:35.65 Okay.
*Pyraminx:* (15.41) 20.16 (28.36...!?!?!?) 15.48 17.08 = 17.57 Uhhhhh... Okay.


----------



## blah (Jul 16, 2009)

*3x3x3 Fewest moves*: L' U' B' R D2 L2 F' D' F' D' B2 F' U' F R U R2 U L U' R U' L' U' L U' L' U B2 F D' B' F R2 B F' U2 (*37*)
Ran out of time, again. Good start; horrible, terrible and vegetable ending  I'm getting worse and worse every week 

Premoves + Scramble: B2 F D' + F R2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' L' B2 F' D F U2 F U' R' F U2 L'

1x2x3: L' U' B' R D2 L2 (6/6)
Triple x-cross: F' D' F' D' B2 (5/11) Awesome! 
ZBF2L: F' U' F R U R' (6/17)
COLL + AUF: R' U L U' R U' L' U' L U' L' + U (11/28)
Undo premoves: B2 F D' (3/31)
Edge 3-cycle: B' F R2 B F' U2 (6/37)

The 5-move triple x-cross expansion wasn't lucky. ZBF2L was obviously intuitive. Lucky edge 3-cycle "insertion", glad I usually "start at the end and end at the start" when I look for insertions  Didn't have time to look for other insertions anyway.

11 moves + 3 premoves = 14-move triple x-crosses don't happen everyday, especially on a scramble without any blocks to start with. Would've been nice if I knew the ZBLL algorithm, sigh 

Had another 15-move triple x-cross:

No premoves.
1x2x3: L' U' B' R D2 L2 (6/6)
Triple x-cross: F' D' F' D' F' B2 U F2 B2 (9/15)


----------



## stray (Jul 16, 2009)

fmc: D B' L U' R' B F' U2 B' F D' F' U F2 L U2 F2 U' D' B' D F2 D' B D U L F' L'(29)

D B' L U' R* D' block 2X2 (6)
F' U F2 L U2 block 2x3 (11)
F2 U' ** F2 U L F' L' all but 3 edges and 3 corners (18)

* insert edge 3-cycle: R2 B F' U2 B' F 1 move cancel (23)
** insert corner 3-cycle: [D' B' D, F2] 2 move cancel (29)

My 2nd sub30 , another 29 moves solution a few weeks ago, all rely on easy and lucky two 3-cycle insertion. 

I think it reach my fmc limit around 30 moves because lack of block bulidng skills.


----------



## rwcinoto (Jul 16, 2009)

*3x3 OH*: 42.70, 41.61, 38.64, (36.34), (49.88) = *40.98*
*4x4*: 2:08.53, (1:40.01), 1:56.69, (2:25.53), 1:48.17 = *1:57.80*


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 16, 2009)

3x3: 13.59, 12.47, (13.94), (12.23), 12.53 = 12.86
Good. Last two had E perms too 

2x2: (2.56), 3.64, (6.48), 4.81, 4.80 = 4.42
I like counting 3s.

4x4:

5x5:

234:

2345:

OH: 

Sq-1: (16.45), 18.98, 19.20, (19.82), 19.54 = 19.24
Wowzer, all sub-20  3rd and 4th had parity too.

FMC:


----------



## Jude (Jul 16, 2009)

*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (28:22 (Memo 20:06)) --> _Damnit, it was so close! all the centres were correct and most of the edges were paired but some were not in the right place. I knew I must've just done an algorithm wrong and I just figured out which - using r2 for edges, for UF I meant to use F d' R U R' d R U' R' F' r2, but I messed it up.. I did something like F R U' R' d R U' R d' F' r2 by accident. I'll try the other scrambles later._

*3x3x3:* (18.52), (14.86), 17.17, 18.02, 18.30 = *17.83* --> _Wowww, awesome. All of them full step _

*4x4x4:* 1:35.83 (OP), (1:28.20), 1:36.52 (OP), 1:36.22 (OP), (1:36.55) = *1:36.19* --> _Consistent at least _

*3x3x3 OH:* DNF, DNF, DNF, 25.64, 22.12 = *DNF* --> _Pity the 1st 3 consisted of 2 pops and a messed up OLL. The last 2 were awesome._

*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, 2:27.94, DNS --> _I just took the 2nd one because it was good._

*Square-1:* (37.77), 1:26.08, 1:38.24, (1:57.19 (P)), 1:16.14 (P) = *1:26.82* --> _Haha omg, the first scramble was so easy. The rest were just pretty meh. _

*Pyraminx:* (17.75), 7.61, 11.69, 16.28, (7.02) = *11.86* --> _Meh_


----------



## Edmund (Jul 16, 2009)

Square-1
dns

2x2
4.77
5.04, (7.12), (3.63), 3.80, 5.47
comment: meh

3x3
15.48
16.52, (19.82), 15.64, 14.29, (14.25)
comment: YES! GOOD average. and the average before this was 19.94 LOL!!! 

2-4
dns

OH
34.17
36.58, (26.16), 35.54, (39.70), 30.39
comment: whatever


----------



## John Lee (Jul 16, 2009)

2x2x2 11.11 (8.30) 10.78 9.45 (11.17) = 10.45
3x3x3 20.87 18.39 21.96 (23.29) (13.97) = 20.41
4x4x4 1:29.06 (1:14.80) 1:33.13 1:15.30 (1:41.16) = 1:25.83
5x5x5 2:16.42 (2:21.79) 2:15.80 2:18.98 (2:05.42) = 2:17.07
6x6x6 4:32.20 (9:11.44) (4:10.98) 4:46.60 5:07.95 = 4:48.92
Solve #2 had the largest explosion I've ever had, 2 layer fell apart and it took half the solve time to reassemble it, so I changed to a tighter 6x6 and had no more pops.
7x7x7 6:54.43 7:04.90 (6:23.16) (7:42.49) 7:30.73 = 7:10.02
terrible average, way too many pops, the last solve had a pop that took one minute to find the piece
2x2x2 BLD DNF 1:59.04 3:11.84 = 1:59.04
3x3x3 BLD DNF, DNF, 9:07.52 = 9:07.52
YAY finally second successful blindfold, took a one week break after having a huge streak of failures
3x3x3 OH (1:12.11) (1:30.06) 1:23.62 1:22.85 1:13.13 = 1:19.87
2-3-4 Relay 1:55.12
2-3-4-5 Relay 4:16.62
MegaMinx (5:14.39) 5:01.17 (3:49.31) 4:20.75 4:50.30 = 4:44.07
PyraMinx 12.38 18.05 16.37 (24.63) (8.21) = 15.60
Square-1 1:13.13 1:13.39 min (1:19.95) 59.77 (47.60) = 1:08.77
PB average and single


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *43 moves*
Solution: R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B2 L U' L' B' L B U2 B' U' L' R B2 R' U' B' U B' R' B' R2 B R' B' U2 B R B' R' B2 L F D' R'

Using inverse scramble: L U2 F' R U F' U2 F' D' F B2 L B R2 D2 B R2 F2 R2 F'
2x2x2: R D F' L'
2x cross: B2 R B R' B' U2
3rd pair: B R B' R2 B R
4th pair: B U' B U R B2 R'
OLL: L U B U2 B' L' B L U L' B2
PLL: R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

Comment: I finally came up with this F2L at about 57 minutes. I had 3 minutes left to do the first OLL/PLL I saw, write them down, and then invert the solution. I made it with 20 seconds to spare. (No time to check it - fortunately I wrote it down correctly.) I was so disappointed when I saw it was an A perm - for sure a few cancellations were possible. With some time to work with it, this might not have been so bad - I might have beaten blah (which was my primary goal ). But as it is, I guess I'm glad I escaped without a DNF.

Wow, I sure have had a bunch of bad solves in a row.


----------



## salshort (Jul 16, 2009)

Pyraminx: 17.21 (19.63) 14.77 (12.66) 17.52
Av = 16.50
2x2x2 Blind: DNF DNF DNF
Av = DNF
2x2x2:13.46 14.21 (4.88) (15.46) 10.94
Av = 12.87
3x3x3: 28.81 32.13 (26.38) (DNF) 33.66
Av = 31.53
3x3x3 OH(PB Av): 1:02.80 (54.65) 59.50 (1:17.18) 1:03.21
Av = 1:01.84
Magic: 2.53 2.53 (3.96) (2.52) 3.52
Av = 2.86


----------



## blah (Jul 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I might have beaten blah (which was my primary goal ). But as it is, I guess I'm glad I escaped without a DNF.



Blah thinks you can easily beat him in the forum competitions in a week or two. Blah sucks miserably when there's a one-hour time limit  His (relatively) nice solutions have a weird yet consistent tendency of popping up in the 1:10 to 1:30 interval. He just got very lucky in his first two FMCs in the forum competition, that's all 

C'mon Mike! 

Edit: 1000th post! It's such an honor to have this symbolic post be a response to my BLD hero 

Edit:


Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, I sure have had a bunch of bad solves in a row.


I don't feel very comfortable saying this, but... the streak seemed to have started when I started FMC eh? Maybe the powers that be want me to quit FMC too!


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 16, 2009)

3x3x3

5:	00:47.47	
4:	00:50.40	
3:	00:52.77	
2:	01:02.12	
1:	00:55.97


Average: 00:53.75


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 16, 2009)

*5x5: *4:04.06, (4:47.57), (3:37.20), 3:44.11, 3:59.07(+2) = 3:55.75
*7x7: *12:22.63, 12:39.48, (12:01.50), 13:17.12, (13:19.45) = 12:46.44
*2-5 Relay: *6:07.96
*2-4 Relay: *2:54.28
*3x3 MTS: *(2:30.30), (DNF), 3:24.91, 4:39.11, 3:41.82 = 3:55.28 
*3x3: * 18.24, (18.21), 18.32, (22.38), 21.12 = 19.22
*2x2: * (6.03), (13.30), 7.07, 7.60, 11.09 = 8.59
*2x2 BLD: *DNF, 38.78, DNF = 38.78
*3x3 OH: *46.23, (53.23), 42.09, (40.34), 49.37 = 45.90
*4x4: *2:12.33, 1:58.57, 2:04.10, (2:16.42), (1:58.54) = 2:05.00
*3x3 FMC: * 35
2x2x3 + EO: D' R D L' U' B' R L' D L' (10)
F2L: . F' D' F' D2 F2 D' F' D' y2 z2 F' U F(11)
LL: F' U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L F U' (15)
YB -> YR -> YO
insert at the . L R' D2 L' R F2 (6)
7 seven moves cancel
*3x3 BLD: *DNF, DNF, 13:45.30 = 13:45.30
The first two were very close, 2 swapped corners and edges on the first one, and a 3 cycles on edges on the 2nd one. I knew exactly where I messed up on both of them the moment after I took off the blindfold. They were both easily sub-15, and hopefully the last one I won't make any errors.
EDIT: Yay, a success. It could have been so much better though... I had my memo done at around 7 minutes, but I checked it over like 3 times. Good thing I did, too, because the first edge I shot with the wrong orientation. I started doing over the edge memo, and then it struck me: Why don't I just flip the buffer edge and the UR edge to begin with? And it worked! I bet this could have gotten sub-11 easily, maybe sub-10 if I memo-ed right the first time around.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 16, 2009)

Mats or Arnaud: What's the preferred heading for the relays?
Does the system pick up "2-5 relay"?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 16, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 20.36, (25.31), (10.87), 14.97, 21.08+ = *18.80*
*3x3x3:* 51.02, 51.01, (40.84), 48.23, (51.03) = *50.09*
(not quite up to speed!)
*4x4x4:* 3:29.41, (3:03.54), (4:02.92), 3:59.77, 3:52.31 = *3:47.16*
*5x5x5:* 5:56.39, (5:07.82), (8:20.10), 7:24.08, 5:20.48 = *6:13.65*
(Aw! I wanna five average! too many mess-ups)
*6x6x6:* (13:40.32), 10:42.27, (9:40.10), 9:47.24, 10:27.51 = *10:19.01*
(most enjoyable)
*7x7x7:* (15:38.75), 18:01.20, 16:38.52, (21:18.60), 17:08.70 = *17:16.14*
(lots of mistakes - quite late - quite tired)
*Pyraminx:* (26.37), 22.89, 24.44, (18.81), 23.78 = *23.70*
*Megaminx:* 6:23.75, (6:30.47), 5:27.54, 5:23.98, (5:15.50) = *5:45.09*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 2:46.82, 2:36.79, (1:52.52+), 2:35.59, (3:19.64) = *2:39.73*
fp sigh!)
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 6:08.28, (DNF), 4:30.40, 4:47.72, (4:17.36) = *5:08.80*
*Magic:* 3.26, (3.18), (11.56) (got a bit tangled!) 4.40 (being more careful), 4.17 = *3.94*
*2-4 Relay:* *4:37.89*
*2-5 Relay:* *10:57.46*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 16, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Mats or Arnaud: What's the preferred heading for the relays?
> Does the system pick up "2-5 relay"?



Yes, 2-5 relay is my preferred name of the event.
Or 2-5
or 2345
or 2x2-5x5 
or ....


----------



## Jai (Jul 16, 2009)

*2x2:* (4.50), 4.06, (3.25), 4.21, 4.50 = *4.25*

*3x3:* 11.61, 11.58, (12.55), 11.77, (10.18) = *11.65*

*4x4:* 54.58, (1:06.69), (53.93), 1:01.06, 56.46 = *57.36*

*5x5:* (2:17.31), (2:09.93), 2:13.38, 2:11.15, 2:11.34 = *2:11.95*

*3x3OH:* 21.30, 21.75, (28.75), (18.72), 19.63 = *20.89*

*234 Relay:* 1:10.27

*Pyraminx:* 8.38, 6.69, 6.25, (9.41), (6.03) = *7.10*


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 16, 2009)

*2x2: 7.30*
6.73, 7.39, (8.40), (5.84), 7.79

*3x3: 18.55*
17.62, (22.67), 18.48, (16.14), 19.56

*4x4: 1:35.52*
1:39.37, 1:31.95, 1:35.25, (1:43.23), (1:18.79+)

*2x2 BLD: DNF*
DNF, DNF, DNF

*2-4 relay: 1:56.82*

*Magic: 1.43*
(1.65), 1.51, 1.37, (1.35), 1.42

Pyraminx: 
10.89, 11.69, 10.48,


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 16, 2009)

*2x2:* 12.50, 10.67, (5.09), (14.23), 8.45 ... 10.19 AVG


----------



## Gurplex (Jul 16, 2009)

*3x3*
0:20.25 0:16.16 0:20.05 0:18.47 0:18.53
Average: 19.01
average.

*3x3 OH*
0:51.65 0:38.66 0:43.22 0:47.58 0:51.28
Average: 47.36
The scrambles were so easy lol. I normally get like 55 seconds  FAIL.

*4x4*
1:03.52 1:14.09 1:06.03 1:12.53 1:10.00
Average: 1:09.52
lol 1:10 exactly.

*5x5*
1:36.94 1:48.09 1:51.38 1:46.65 1:48.84
Average: 1:47.86
I'm bossssssss.

*7x7*
5:04.47 4:54.63 4:48.02 4:46.08 4:57.33
Average: 4:53.33
I could go faster on a better 7x7. Mine pops a lot.

lol BLD = dnf dnf dnf


----------



## PeterV (Jul 16, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 9.67, 10.10, (9.27), 10.18, (11.29) = *9.98 avg.*
Comment: Very consistent for me!

3x3x3: 29.72, 27.05, 24.38, (34.44), (23.90) = *27.05 avg.*
Comment: Great average.

2-4 Relay: *4:05.64*
Comment: Not great.

Magic: 1.44, (DNF), 1.44, 1.49, (1.37) = *1.46 avg.*
Comment: Good.


----------



## Nuceria (Jul 17, 2009)

3x3x3: 36.31, (37.51), 32.39, DNF, (31.29) = 34.38

5x5x5: 6:28.27, 5:45.20, 5:19.68, (6:58.67), (5:12.44) = 5:56.85

Sometimes I feel like I don't deserve my v-cubes, for all the practice time that I put on them. Now is one of those times.


----------



## Ian (Jul 17, 2009)

2x2x2: 6.46, 10.25, 7.08, 7.66, 7.47
3x3x3: 18.96, 17.80, 22.44, 20.93, 16.55 
4x4x4: 1:36.41, 1:44.42, 1:43.62. 1:37.71, DNF
3x3x3 OH: 43.30, 45.02, 36.43, 41.26, 55.52
234 Relay: 2:15.29
3x3x3 BLD: DNF, 3:17.50, DNS
3x3x3 FMC: 42 Moves

D B' L U' R D' F L U' B L' B' U' F2 U F' U' F' U F2 U' F2 L F L2 F' L' U L U' F L F2 L' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L2 (42)

Double X-Cross = D B' L U' R D' F L U' B L' B' U' (13)
3rd F2L = F2 U F' U' F' U F2 U' (8)
4th F2L = F2 L F L2 (4)
OLL = F' L' U L U' F L (7)
PLL = F2 L' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L2 (10)

13+8+4+7+10 = 42 Moves


----------



## blah (Jul 17, 2009)

Ian said:


> 3x3x3 FMC: 42 Moves
> 
> D B' L U' R D' F L U' B L' B' U' F2 U F' U' F' U F2 U' F2 L F L2 F' L' U L U' F L F2 L' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L2 (42)
> 
> ...



Massive improvement!


----------



## Ian (Jul 17, 2009)

@blah
Which event?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 17, 2009)

Ian said:


> @blah
> Which event?



The FMC obviously as he quoted it (and is mainly interested in it)

Or perhaps yours was rethorical .


----------



## Faz (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok, my first official competition is tomorrow! I'm doing 2x2 and 3x3 here, because I don't have much time.

Excuse the format

*3x3:*

5: 00:13.49 x 
4: 00:10.57 x 
3: 00:08.76 x 
2: 00:12.79 x 
1: 00:11.82 x 

= *11.73*

I'd be happy if I get that tomorrow.

_*2x2:*_

5: 00:03.75 x 
4: 00:04.49 x 
3: 00:03.77 x 
2: 00:03.06 x 
1: 00:03.08 x 

= *3.53*

I'd be very happy if I get that tomorrow.


----------



## Ian (Jul 17, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Ian said:
> 
> 
> > @blah
> ...



Oh, I think he quote all of it


----------



## Edam (Jul 17, 2009)

3x3 - (23.75), 21.65, 18.94, 18.86, (17.16) = 19.82
god, first sub 20 average  hopefully be able to keep it up!

magic - 1.09, 1.09, 1.06, (DNF), (1.06) = 1.08 - , that's a new pb average!


----------



## Gurplex (Jul 17, 2009)

ahaa!
Is anyone going to do 7x7? I feel so lonely :3


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll give you an extra point, I guess.
(Goes off to spend 40 minutes doing 7x7.)
Do I have to do all 5 at once, or can I do one a day?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 17, 2009)

Mats B
*2x2:* 15.47 25.13 13.38 10.08 20.81 = *16.55* PB 
*3x3:* 54.27 56.88 55.03 42.58 39.96 = *50.63* ok
*4x4:* 3:17.06 3:58.11 3:13.21 3:53.01 3:43.10 = *3:37.72* nah
*5x5:* 7:37.15 9:16.09 8:51.43 8:54.62 8:21.70 = *8:42.58*
*2x2BLD:* dnf dnf 77.94 = *77.94* 
*3x3BLD:* dnf 2:29.71 dnf *2:29.71* rather good now
*4x4BLD:* 17:29 13:31 dnf (13:05) = *13:31* good
*5x5BLD:* 31:55 dnf dnf = *31:55* very good, PB 
*Multi:* 1/7, 54:50 = *DNF* 
I memoed to fast and skipped the last memo rehersal before solving.
So it was faster than any 7-solve before but "epic fail".
*2-4 Relay = 5:45.11*
*2-5 Relay = 13:39*


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 18, 2009)

Gurplex said:


> ahaa!
> Is anyone going to do 7x7? I feel so lonely :3



I'm just starting it now -- takes me hours to complete!


----------



## tsaoenator (Jul 19, 2009)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: (10.13), 11.86, 11.17, (12.03), 11.58 = 11.54 the last one could've been so much faster...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 6.91, 9.47, 10.61, 9.15, 7.81 = *8.81*
*3x3x3:* 28.08, 30.88, 24.86, 26.78, 21.93 = *26.57*
*4x4x4:* 1:24.13 (P), 1:31.72 (O), 1:43.11 (O), 1:24.80 (O), 1:44.36 (O) = *1:33.21*
*5x5x5:* 2:45.41, 2:40.13, 3:03.08, 2:30.94, 2:42.61 = *2:42.72*
*6x6x6:* 5:43.59, 5:27.03 (P), 5:08.36, 6:43.47 (POP), DNF (48:00.70, 19:22) = *5:58.03*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 3 wings, 6 obliques, and 3 inner centers. I had some terrible memory problems on it that slowed me down badly, but all the wrong pieces were just mistakes in execution, not memory mistakes.
*7x7x7:* 8:47.84, 7:22.76, 7:19.78, 8:29.99, 53:24.94 (23:54) = *8:13.53*
Comment: Nice BLD solve – less than a minute worse than my personal best.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 29.55, 42.91 (+2), 37.80 = *29.55*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:59.58, 2:45.03, 2:52.56 = *2:45.03*
Comment: Lately I’ve really had trouble with losing tons of time due to bad memory recall problems. That happened on all three of these solves. 
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:10.62 (5:12), 10:58.17 (6:18), 9:08.94 (4:22) = *9:08.94*
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (15:36.78, 8:23), DNF (23:46.87, 9:35), 16:04.83 (8:11) = *16:04.83*
Comment: First one was off by just 2 wings – I didn’t see them when memorizing. Second one was really bad – off by 2 X centers, 2 + centers, and 3 wings. Bad memory recall problems. Third one was really nice.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *4/6 = 2 points, 45:08.28* (26:41)
Comment: I did it too early in the morning, which is why the memo was so slow. The solving time was so slow because I applied cube 3's memo to cube 4, then realized I had done the wrong cube, and had to reverse the whole solve and then apply the other cube's memo. I got that one wrong - it was about half-scrambled, but I was happy that the top half or so was mostly solved. I must have made a bad D turn somewhere. Cube 1 had 2 edges flipped. Not good, but considering the problems, I guess it could have been worse.
*3x3x3 OH:* 49.53, 1:41.33, 47.68, 1:00.97, 52.63 = *54.38*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:16.28, 1:58.09, 1:58.88, 2:06.90, 1:45.00 = *2:07.35*
Comment: The fourth and fifth scramble were the same. I felt guilty about counting the last one, so I’m treating it as a DNF.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:30.55, 1:14.38, 1:30.02, 1:51.15, 1:44.03 = *1:34.87*
*2-4 relay:* *2:28.13* (O)
*2-5 relay:* *4:59.46*
*Magic:* 2.33, 1.66, 1.69, 1.68, 1.63 = *1.68*
*Master Magic:* 5.63, 4.27, 5.22, 4.19, 4.96 = *4.82*
*Clock:* 27.46, 21.90, 20.25, 22.09, 28.68 = *23.82*
*MegaMinx:* 3:13.95, 3:09.24, 3:06.70, 3:18.09, 3:06.52 = *3:09.96*
*Pyraminx:* 19.56, 16.58, 15.81, 32.08, 20.08 = *18.74*
*Square-1:* 30.08, 59.09 (P), 49.00, 1:11.53, 50.33 = *52.81*
Comment: The first scramble was almost as good as that nice one last week!
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *43 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2009)

*3x3:* 21.36, 19.66, 22.27, (26.47), (16.37) = 21.10
_sucks! :fp:_

*FMC:* 55 moves See this post for my solution!
_Good solution for me! Really have to work on LL :/_

*2x2:* (6.90), (DNF), 7.38, 8.98, 7.54 = 7.97
_sucks! :fp:_

*4x4:* 1:33.89, 1:33.69, 1:36.48, 1:36.08, 1:27.41 = 1:34.55
_ROCKS!!! 5 times reduction in sub1 minute! _

*2x2-4x4 relay:* 5:06.15
_Good for me!_


----------



## isaacthecuber (Jul 19, 2009)

2x2: 6.94, (8.28), (6.30), 7.02, 7.71= 7.22
I need a real 2x2. 
3x3: 14.34, 14.30, (12.97), (17.91), 13.81= 14.15
Garb.
4x4: 56.94, (60.06), 51.18, (48.65), 50.38= 52.83
This is alright...
5x5: 1:47.22, 1:40.38, (1:47.93), (1:24.91), 1:45.50= 1:44.37
Nice single. 
234: 1:15.83
Okay.
2345: 3:12.38
Ughhhh.


----------



## happa95 (Jul 19, 2009)

3x3BLD: *1:18.13*
1. DNF (2:28.21) :fp
2. 1:27.56 
3. 1:18.13


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 19, 2009)

*2x2*
11.56, 22.12, 13.16, 16.74, 14.67 = 14.86
11.56 OLL skip

*3x3*
1:11.41, 2:03.09, 56.17, 1:06.45, 53.17 = 1:04.68
2:03.09 :fp


----------



## Max Neitzel (Jul 20, 2009)

*3x3x3*

17.81, (DNF), (15.61), 21.78, 19.15 = *19.58* 

*4x4x4*

(DNF), 1:46.80, 1:55.72, (1:39.91), 1:43.34 = *1:48.62* 

*
3x3x3 Blindfolded* All tries were close and with 5 to 6 minutes fast for me.

DNF DNF DNF


----------



## MistArts (Jul 20, 2009)

*FMC:* L' F' R2 F B U L' B2 L' D' B R' B' F R' D B' D' B D R B' U2 B D B' U2 B F2 (29)

Premove F2 to understand

1st square: L' F' R2 F (4)
2nd square: B U L' (7)
3rd square: B2 L D' (10)
4th square/inner square: B R' B' (13)
Connect: F (14)
Leave 3 corners: R' D B' D' B D R . D (22)
Undo Premove: F2 (23)
Insert at .: B' U2 B D B' U2 B D' (31-2)


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 20, 2009)

Square 1: 1:57.88
Individual Times: (1:11.17), 1:38.74, (4:37.03), 1:28.19, 2:46.70
Practicing for big cubes summer. Times over 2 min are because of difficulty of getting cube shape.

pyraminx: 8.78
Individual Times:
(9.84), 7.42, 9.56, 9.36, (7.03)
Time to get a new pyraminx. Lots of lock ups and bad lookahead. Why do I always change methods right before a competition? Some solves were with LBL and some were with OKA (I'm actually using OKA as an intermediate for advanced WO Beginner WO is way too inefficient). The scrambles were very easy and average could have been sub-7. I will suck at Big cubes summer.


----------



## ManasijV (Jul 20, 2009)

3x3: 18.09, (18.83), (16.86), 17.53, 17.02
average: 17.55


----------



## ardi4nto (Jul 21, 2009)

ardi4nto

2x2x2 = 16.19
(18.56)
16.18
16.9
(14.75)
15.5
comment: :fp


3x3x3 = 40.25

40.44
(42.90)
(36.65)
37.52
42.80
comment: :fp

3x3x3 fewest moves
D' R D L' U' B' R L' D L' z2 F' U' F' U2 F2 U' F' U' F' U F R B2 R2 U2 R B2 R' U2 R2 B2 R' U B2 U' R L' B2 R' L U' B2 (42 moves)

D' R D L' U' B' R L2 = 2x2x3 block
L D' L' = good edges
z2 F' U' F' U2 F2 U' F' U' F' U F = finish F2L
R B2 R2 U2 R B2 R' U2 R2 B2 R' U = COLL
B2 U' R L' B2 R' L U' B2 = U-perm


I found very nice 2x2x3 but I didn't find good way to finish :fp


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 21, 2009)

*FMC: *
_Scramble:_ 
F R2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' L' B2 F' D F U2 F U' R' F U2 L' 
_Solution:_
Cross: y' F R D' (3)
1st pair: z2 x' y2 R' U R F R' F' R (7) 
2nd + 3rd pair: y2 R' U' R U2 R' U R2 U' R' (9)
insert 3rd pair: U2 R U' R' (4)
4th pair: U L' U' L (4)
OLL: y' f R U R' U' f' y' R U R' U R U2 R' (13)
PLL: U' y2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (15)

Total moves: 55
_Pretty good  After a try with yellow cross I found the 3 move cross on orange  I should really learn a FMC method!
This was my solution with yellow cross..._



Spoiler



cross: y' F' L' U' L' F2 B R' B'
pair 1: z2 R U' R' U2 F U F'
pair 2: y U' L' U' L U F' L F L'
pair 3: U' R U' R2 U R
pair 4: y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R

oll: y' f R U R' U' f' y2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
pll: x R U' R' D R U R' u2 R' U R D R' U' R U

Total moves: 60


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2009)

I will compete in every event that I somewhat care about.
My current desktop:


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jul 21, 2009)

*Fewest Moves: 36*
Solution: L' D' R U' B' R L' B2 L F' L' B2 L U' F' U F2 D' F2 D2 F L' F2 L F' L2 F L2 U L2 U' L' F' L2 F L'
Explanation:
2x2x2: L' D' R U' B' R (6)
2x2x3: . F' U' F' U F2 D' F2 D2 (14)
F2L minus 1 slot: F L' F2 (17)
Edges (+ 2 corners): L F' L2 F L2 U L2 U' L' F' L2 F L' (30)
Insert at ".": L' B2 L F' L' B2 L F (30+8-2=36)


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 22, 2009)

ardi4nto said:


> I found very nice 2x2x3 but I didn't find good way to finish :fp



I'm not very good either, but I had the same solution as you except I mirrored and inverted my COLL and canceled a few moves, and I used an insertion for the U-Perm, saving 2 moves on the swap itself and then canceling 3 moves. My post is in the middle of the 2nd page, if you want to look at it, 35 moves.


----------



## pjk (Jul 22, 2009)

Patrick Kelly
Sq1: 29.37, 35.25, 41.65, (26.02), (44.32) => Avg: 35.42
3 parities kills me.


----------



## ardi4nto (Jul 22, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> ardi4nto said:
> 
> 
> > I found very nice 2x2x3 but I didn't find good way to finish :fp
> ...



I'm not very good at insertion, and yes, you found very nice insertion with 7 moves cancellation.


----------



## Jacco (Jul 22, 2009)

*2x2*: 4.25, (3.67), (6.38), 5.31, 3.89 = *4.48*

*3x3:* 14.36, 13.69, (15.05), 14.33, (13.06) = *14.13*

*4x4:* 1:07.91, (55.36), (1:15.98), 59.98, 57.11 = *1:01.67*

*Sq1:* (31.95), 56.89, 37.36, (DNF), 32.03 = *42.09*

*OH:* (27.22), 23.91, (21.14), 22.08, 23.75 = *23.25*

*FM:*

*Scramble*: F R2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' L' B2 F' D F U2 F U' R' F U2 L'

[Red on top Blue on front]
*Building some blocks:* U' L' U2 L D' U' R' F' (8)
*Double xcross:* U D B' D (12)

[Yellow on top Red on front]
*Pair + Edge in f2l:* U2 R2 B' R2 B2 (16)
*Some OLL:* U L' U' B' U B L * B' U2 (25)

* U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L (8 move insertion)

25 + 8 = *33 moves*

Comment: Not bad, but I suck at FM, I don't really have a method. Oh I didn't have enough time for a good insertion, any suggestions?


----------



## Tortin (Jul 23, 2009)

Fewest Moves: Scramble: F R2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' L' B2 F' D F U2 F U' R' F U2 L' 

2x2x2: U2 R U2 L R' B' R B 
2x2x3: D' F2 D F 
2x3x3: R' D' R D R D' R2 D R' D R2 D' F D F' 
COLL: z y2 U2 R2' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R U2

Total moves: 38

Not bad, and with ten minutes to spare. Some pointers would be nice, as this is my first time doing Fewest Moves.


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 23, 2009)

*2x2x2 :* 7.55, (9.22), (6.58), 8.66, 7.91 = *8.04*

*3x3x3 :* (32.56)	, 22.56, 22.98, 29.98, (21.69) = *25.17*
wow, PB average, shame about the first one. 

*4x4x4 :* 2:12.58, (1:50.38), 2:26.03, (2:37.83), 2:22.70 = *2:20.44*
nice single, bad average, bad cube. 

*7x7x7 :* 17:19.67, (16:38.36), (19:05.11), 16:45.98, 17:04.22 = *17:03.29*
my first average of 5 on this. 

*2-3-4 relay : 2:39.21*
PB


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 23, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.43, 4.00, 3.50, 4.50, 3.91 = *3.80*
*3x3:* 13.59, 17.80, 12.86, 19.15, 12.97 = *14.79*
Ahhh, consistency...
*3x3OH:* 30.91, 30.75, 29.27, 36.53, 32.22 = *31.29*
*3x3FMC: 33 moves *
D' R D L' B U L' R B2 L2 F2 L F2 L' F' L F' R F R' F2 R F' R' F' R F R' F' R F' R' F

Scramble: F R2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' L' B2 F' D F U2 F U' R' F U2 L' 

D' R D L' B U L' R B2 L' (10)
L' F2 L F2 L' F' L (17-1)
F' R F R' F2 R F R' (25-1)
R F2 R' F' R F R' F' R F' R' F (37-4)

This was a crappy backup solution I was forced to use after finding nothing better. There's nothing really special about it.

*clock:* 7.88, 7.67, 7.44, 8.34, 6.89 = *7.66*
*pyra:* 8.05, 5.13, 8.96, 12.69, 6.21 = *7.74*
*square-1:* 19.65, 22.52, 20.00, 18.83, 20.22 = *19.96*


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry for bad copy/pasting with the 4th and 5th feet-scramble. I have taken care to check everything this week. Punishment will come upon me if I messed up again

Also, no weekly for me last week but I WILL make up for that this weekend


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 24, 2009)

*Results week 29*

*2x2x2*(23)

 3.53 fazrulz
 3.80 Vault312
 4.26 Jai
 4.42 MTGjumper
 4.48 Jacco
 4.55 Yalow
 4.77 Edmund
 6.77 JTW2007
 7.22 isaacthecuber
 7.30 rickcube
 7.40 Ian
 7.97 Yes, We Can!
 8.04 cookingfat
 8.59 Lord Voldemort
 8.81 Mike Hughey
 9.98 PeterV
 10.45 John Lee
 10.54 ender9994
 12.87 salshort
 14.86 liljthedude
 16.15 ardi4nto
 16.55 MatsBergsten
 18.80 msemtd
*3x3x3 *(31)

 11.54 tsaoenator
 11.65 Jai
 11.73 fazrulz
 12.86 MTGjumper
 13.51 Sa967St
 14.13 Jacco
 14.15 isaacthecuber
 14.79 Vault312
 15.48 Edmund
 17.55 ManasijV
 17.83 Jude
 18.55 rickcube
 18.81 Yalow
 19.02 Gurplex
 19.18 JTW2007
 19.23 Ian
 19.23 Lord Voldemort
 19.58 Max Neitzel
 19.82 Edam
 20.41 John Lee
 21.10 Yes, We Can!
 25.17 cookingfat
 26.57 Mike Hughey
 27.05 PeterV
 31.53 salshort
 35.40 Nuceria
 39.40 ardi4nto
 50.09 msemtd
 50.63 MatsBergsten
 53.05 Rubik's Exer
 1:04.68 liljthedude
*4x4x4*(19)

 52.83 isaacthecuber
 57.37 Jai
 1:01.67 Jacco
 1:06.22 Sa967St
 1:09.52 Gurplex
 1:24.75 Yalow
 1:25.83 John Lee
 1:33.21 Mike Hughey
 1:34.55 Yes, We Can!
 1:35.52 rickcube
 1:36.19 Jude
 1:41.92 Ian
 1:48.62 Max Neitzel
 1:57.80 rwcinoto
 2:05.00 Lord Voldemort
 2:08.55 JTW2007
 2:20.44 cookingfat
 3:37.72 MatsBergsten
 3:47.16 msemtd
*5x5x5*(11)

 1:44.37 isaacthecuber
 1:47.86 Gurplex
 2:04.98 Sa967St
 2:11.96 Jai
 2:17.07 John Lee
 2:42.72 Mike Hughey
 3:13.96 JTW2007
 3:55.75 Lord Voldemort
 5:51.05 Nuceria
 6:13.65 msemtd
 8:42.58 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(3)

 4:48.92 John Lee
 5:58.03 Mike Hughey
10:19.01 msemtd
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:53.33 Gurplex
 7:10.02 John Lee
 8:13.53 Mike Hughey
12:46.41 Lord Voldemort
17:03.30 cookingfat
17:16.15 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(15)

 20.89 Jai
 23.25 Jacco
 31.29 Vault312
 31.89 Sa967St
 34.17 Edmund
 40.98 rwcinoto
 41.44 Yalow
 43.19 Ian
 45.90 Lord Voldemort
 47.36 Gurplex
 54.38 Mike Hughey
 1:01.84 salshort
 1:19.87 John Lee
 2:39.73 msemtd
 DNF Jude
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 2:01.29 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(7)

 29.55 Mike Hughey
 31.41 Yalow
 38.78 Lord Voldemort
 1:17.94 MatsBergsten
 1:59.04 John Lee
 DNF rickcube
 DNF salshort
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 1:18.13 happa95
 1:58.16 Sa967St
 2:27.94 Jude
 2:29.71 MatsBergsten
 2:45.03 Mike Hughey
 3:17.50 Ian
 9:07.52 John Lee
13:45.30 Lord Voldemort
 DNF Max Neitzel
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 9:08.94 Mike Hughey
13:31.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jude
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

16:04.83 Mike Hughey
31:55.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

4/6 Mike Hughey
1/7 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:34.87 Mike Hughey
 3:55.28 Lord Voldemort
 5:08.80 msemtd
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 1:10.27 Jai
 1:15.83 isaacthecuber
 1:28.17 Sa967St
 1:55.12 John Lee
 1:56.82 rickcube
 2:15.29 Ian
 2:28.13 Mike Hughey
 2:39.21 cookingfat
 2:51.72 JTW2007
 2:54.28 Lord Voldemort
 4:05.64 PeterV
 4:37.89 msemtd
 5:45.11 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 3:12.38 isaacthecuber
 3:47.39 Sa967St
 4:16.62 John Lee
 4:59.46 Mike Hughey
 5:06.15 Yes, We Can!
 5:35.65 JTW2007
 6:07.96 Lord Voldemort
10:57.46 msemtd
13:39.00 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(6)

 1.08 Edam
 1.44 rickcube
 1.46 PeterV
 1.68 Mike Hughey
 2.86 salshort
 3.94 msemtd
*Master Magic*(1)

 4.82 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(2)

 7.66 Vault312
 23.82 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(10)

 7.11 Jai
 7.74 Vault312
 8.10 Yalow
 8.78 fanwuq
 11.86 Jude
 15.60 John Lee
 16.50 salshort
 17.57 JTW2007
 18.74 Mike Hughey
 23.70 msemtd
*Megaminx*(3)

 3:09.96 Mike Hughey
 4:44.07 John Lee
 5:45.09 msemtd
*Square-1*(9)

 19.24 MTGjumper
 19.96 Vault312
 35.42 pjk
 36.04 Sa967St
 42.09 Jacco
 52.81 Mike Hughey
 1:08.76 John Lee
 1:26.82 Jude
 1:57.88 fanwuq
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

29 MistArts
29 stray
33 Vault312
33 Jacco
35 Lord Voldemort
36 cuBerBruce
37 blah
38 Tortin
42 Ian
42 ardi4nto
43 Mike Hughey
55 Yes, We Can!

*Contest results*

198 Mike Hughey
137 John Lee
137 Jai
127 Sa967St
120 Lord Voldemort
118 Jacco
115 Vault312
110 isaacthecuber
92 Yalow
91 Ian
78 Gurplex
76 Jude
75 JTW2007
74 rickcube
70 MatsBergsten
67 msemtd
66 MTGjumper
62 Yes, We Can!
60 Edmund
57 fazrulz
50 cookingfat
38 salshort
34 tsaoenator
34 Max Neitzel
31 PeterV
27 ardi4nto
25 ManasijV
24 rwcinoto
23 Edam
22 stray
22 MistArts
17 cuBerBruce
17 Nuceria
16 blah
15 Tortin
14 happa95
14 fanwuq
11 pjk
10 liljthedude
8 ender9994
5 Rubik's Exer


----------



## Kian (Jul 24, 2009)

Ah, I totally blew it this week. I was way too busy, though. Ugh, I'm getting old. I'll be sure to do this week's competition as thoroughly as I can.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 24, 2009)

@ Mats:
My 5:06.15 (2-4relay) actually was a 2x2-5x5 relay... Sorry for my misstake


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes said:


> @ Mats:
> My 5:06.15 (2-4relay) actually was a 2x2-5x5 relay... Sorry for my mistake



OK, no problem. Corrected now.


----------



## ardi4nto (Jul 25, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)
> 
> 29 MistArts
> 29 stray
> ...



Hi Mats, I participated in 3x3x3 fewest moves in this competition, yo can check in page 5, thank you



ardi4nto said:


> ardi4nto
> 3x3x3 fewest moves
> D' R D L' U' B' R L' D L' z2 F' U' F' U2 F2 U' F' U' F' U F R B2 R2 U2 R B2 R' U2 R2 B2 R' U B2 U' R L' B2 R' L U' B2 (42 moves)
> 
> ...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 28, 2009)

ardi4nto said:


> Hi Mats, I participated in 3x3x3 fewest moves in this competition, yo can check in page 5, thank you



Sorry, did not notice until now . I have corrected it.


----------

